
FBI Was Warned About School Shooting Threat from YouTube User Named Nikolas Cruz - dsr12
https://www.buzzfeed.com/briannasacks/the-fbi-was-warned-about-a-school-shooting-threat-from?utm_term=.hyeOdRlGr#.sjydq7RWD
======
gt_
_> In the wake of the deadly shooting, questions have emerged over whether
officials and acquaintances had missed warning signs about the alleged
shooter._

In this case, it actually looks like the authorities acted on every measure
they could within the confines of convention, investing significant resources
as it is.

How much harassment, judgement and alienation would it have taken to get this
teenager locked up before he had a chance to take a gun to school? It’s an
enormously difficult problem, sure, but I wonder whether _more_ effort to
demonize and demoralize individual teenagers on a basis of superficial loosely
correlated rumors would help. I assume the returns are swiftly diminishing.
Although selling less assault rifles on the open market would be a good start,
even strict gun laws fail to offer hope in the foreseeable future.

It’s not acceptable to discuss school shooters ‘as human beings’ post-massacre
and that’s definitely understandable. But, as these events become more
commonplace in America, I think the whole things is due some humility. Even if
we can accept and afford multiplied law enforcement efforts, we can’t keep
treating these cases as self-contained bouts of evil. Statistics have made it
clear this is overwhelmingly an element of contemporary American society. But
our response consistently predicates the cause was one of 2 things:

\- not sniffing out enough clues

\- not incriminating the suspect soon enough

This seems irresponsible to me. Of course we want to take every preventative
measure possible but that might necessitate more than beefed up law
enforcement and social stigma.

~~~
mrguyorama
With how many kids are getting to experience a school shooting first hand, the
NRA and other gun lobbying organizations are doing a wonderful job of raising
a significant group of probably pro-gun ban kids.

Not curbing this problem might be a short sighted thing

~~~
EpicBlackCrayon
>With how many kids are getting to experience a school shooting first hand,
the NRA and other gun lobbying organizations are doing a wonderful job of
raising a significant group of probably pro-gun ban kids.

That notion is devious, and I'm sad to say that it's probably a reality.

------
IntronExon
Is there any information on how many such warnings the FBI receives? If this
is somewhat rare then hard questions need to be asked, but I wouldn’t be
shocked if there are more angry, disturbed, and worrying people online than
the FBI had the resources to comprehensively investigate.

------
gargravarr
Figures. President Trump of course mentions 'reporting suspected potential
shooters to the relevant authorities', and the first thing that came to mind
was, 'they probably were reported, and nobody listened'. Because as others
noted, the FBI probably gets tonnes of these and one itsy comment probably
isn't enough to start a probe.

------
Cw67NTN8F
Any lawyer in the house? Is it illegal to say "I'm going to be a professional
school shooter" ? I doubt it...unless you mention the school, have pipe bombs
made and other things that suggest a plan to carry it out.

So FBI opened a file and could do nothing. If someone wants to do something,
they'll do it, unless the intended target has Papal or POTUS style security.

~~~
IntronExon
I spent about 8 seconds trying to figure out what Papel was an acronym for,
and then fscepalmed.

 _sigh_

~~~
rdruxn
You misspelled “facepsalmed”

~~~
IntronExon
I done goofed...

